

Lisp vs. other languages - nickb
http://www.mail-archive.com/haskell@haskell.org/msg01364.html

======
brlewis
I found it fascinating to read the perspective of someone familiar with ML and
Haskell but not with Lisp. I wonder how many people like that there are out
there? Most people into ML and Haskell are hard-core enough to have learned
many languages, and CL or Scheme would generally be one of them.

